# Windows ME VNETSUP & MSSHRUI.DLL error



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

Computer: Sony Vaio laptop 
OS: Windows Millenium Edition

Initially when it started my computer would load millenium with the message "The following error occurred while loading the device VNETSUP Error 6101: The string specified by the COMPUTERNAME keyword in the registry was not found." (The computername keyword was right so this message makes no sense.)
Once I pressed ok on this it would continue to load and ask me to change my screen settings, saying that it didn't recognize the monitor and couldn't find a driver. Once it got past that it would show errors for pretty much every other device driver on the machine (power supply, cd-rom, etc) and finally give me an impossible to get rid of box with the message "Explorer has caused an error in MSSHRUI.DLL. Explorer will now close. If you continue to experience problems try restarting your computer." 
The same thing also occurs in safe mode, minus the device driver error messages. 
Intially I tried to correct the monitor error as the message boxes popped up by specifying a device driver for it, but that only made things worse and now I can't get ME to load past the VNETSUP error without giving me the blue screen error:0E:0028:F000FF53.
In safe mode the computer freezes if I try anything too complicated, it refuses to go though a system restore, and I can't get it to recognize my CD-rom, so I have been unable to reformat. 
As far as I can tell something is hanging while ME is trying to load and causing the drivers to fail to load.
If anyone has any idea what is wrong and could help I would be extremely greatful. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

This may be a wild goose chase - but 
VNETSUP Error 6101: The string specified by the COMPUTERNAME keyword in the registry was not found
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=1741872

http://boards.slackercentral.com/archive/index.php/t-38242


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks. I checked out those two threads, and I'm going to go ahead and try to turn off VNETSUP for now, but I'm still not sure that's my problem, which brings me to my other question. Any idea what MSSHRUI.dll is good for (other then sony's support.com program)? 
And more importantly does anyone know how to turn it off while it is in use? 
I would really like to get the windows conflict error to stop popping up, its driving me crazy. rather like this actually...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its a networking sharing library.

when you get into safemode - have a look at the device manager
control panel
system
not sure on ME if its a tab on its own or under hardware
see if you get any yellow triangles

sounds like you are having a bit of a problem there.

any idea what changed before this happened - any possibility of virus / spyware on the PC.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

Nope, no yellow triangles.
I'm not sure what might have changed. I personally didn't load anything onto the computer, but it is possible that some spyware might have loaded itself on there or it could be a virus, but up until now I've had no real indication of either.

This whole thing with my computer did happen once before though, but somehow it fixed itself. The circumstances were exactly the same though. I had been carrying it back from work in my bag and let it sit there for a while before taking it out and turning it on... is it possible that that somehow might have caused something to go haywire?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

possible that something is not seated properly in the sony.

but i would expect to see some yellow triangles in device manager if something is not working - i think 

Do you have the windows system CD available

i'm thinking of checking the windows files - but if theres a corrupt one it will want the cd to fix

see here

http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html

also we try running a hijackthis log and see if theres any spyware etc on the PC


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

so I tried the hijackthis (what a great program btw) anyway I had a bunch of alexxp files which I know are spyware from a previous (and oh so fun run in I had with them earlier this year) so I deleted/fixed them, but I am unable to save the rest of the list to post it so give me a minute/or ten to type it up by hand.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

R0-HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vaio.net/
02-BHOno name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe Acrobat 6.0 ...(can't read the rest of this)
02-BHOno name) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe Acrobat 6.0 ...(can't read the rest of this one either)
02-BHOno name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll 
03 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-DOC5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe Acrobat 6.0 ...(can't read the rest of this)
03 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX (I take that earlier statement back I have no idea what this is)
03 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll 
08 - Extra Content Menu Item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.htm...(not sure if this goes on)
08 - Extra Content Menu Item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cm... (not sure what the rest of this says)
08 - Extra Content Menu Item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
08 - Extra Content Menu Item: Backward &Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.h...
08 - Extra Content Menu Item: Translate into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans...
09 - Extra Button: Related (HKLM)
09 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
09 - Extra Button: Messenger (HKLM)
09 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
012 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
012 - Plugin for .swf: C\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\NPSWF32.dll
012 - Plugin for .68_56F76F7C04B4AA6690BD82031D9F8D92~P~H&view_doc=true: C:\Progra~1\Intern~1\Plugins\... (not sure what this is either)
I will continue in a new post...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does the log open in notepad ??
so you can select all and copy or paste 

can you save a log file - probably will need the full log


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

not sure what the unhappy faces are doing in the previous post. probably a bad combination of symbols. sorry. here's the rest

014 - IERESET.INF:START_PAGE_URL=http://www.sony.com/vaiopeople
016 - DPF:{9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class)-http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x...
016 - DPF:{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}(Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/p...
016 - DPF:{02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B}(Quicktime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin. ... 
016 - DPF:{166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000}(Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/....
016 - DPF:{E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479}(EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex...
016 - DPF:{4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF}(PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock...
016 - DPF:{DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A}(PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/d...
016 - DPF:{9AA73F41-EC64-489E-9A73-9CD52E528BC4}(ZoneAxRCMgr Class) - http://zone.msn.com//binGame/ZAxRcMg...
016 - DPF:{A8658086-E6AC-4957-BC8E-7D54A7E8A78E}(SassCln Object) - http://www.microsoft.com/security/controls/s....

the ... are where I cannot read the rest of the text because I am unable to enlarge the screen further.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll try to open it in a notepad but its not letting me save so it might take me a while.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it usually opens in note pad when saved - possible you have problems with note pad

Close all open windows and open Hijack This. Click Scan. When the scan is finished (it only takes a second), the scan button will change to Save Log. 
Click on Save Log and then save it to NotePad. 
Click on Edit  Select all  copy and then paste into the thread.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

what's the hijackthis program file name... or what's the name of the file where it saves it's logs?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hijackthis.log in the same directory you have the .exe file - maybe rename it to hijackthis.txt


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

hijackthis.log is the name of the file it will save as. Double click to open it then go to "Edit", "Select all", "Edit", "Copy", click on "Post Reply" (here at TSG) then press CTRL+V to paste the log.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry didn't see your reply...
I can't get it to save. It just freezes... is there anyway I could just tell you the info that might be helpful?


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm searching for the file now...


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm not finding anything... boy, do I wish I could access the program files folder directly... or save the log... or something... anything... golly this _is_ fun isn't it. 
let me go try again.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

in the meantime, anyone have an idea on how I can make the MSSHRUI.dll error pop-up go away... 'cause I'm really thinking it might be part of the reason I'm stuck doing pretty much everything in the fewest steps possible (before the programs freeze).


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

From what I could see of the log this is not spyware related. Forget the HJT log for now.

MSSHRUI.dll is related to file sharing, ETAF was headed down the right path...


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

whew... I'll put that aside for the time being then...
right now I'm running scandisk on thorough just to see if there might be any surface damage to either of the drives.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks cybertech, 
Blue011 - lets see what the scandisk comes up with and then maybe a look at the windows files - i'm seeking other experts


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, type msinfo32 and hit ok, go to software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Etaf... 
AcaCandy I'll go ahead and do that as soon as scandisk finishes... it's in the high 700 thousands of 1.4 million on the first disk so it might be a little while.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

well scandisk keeps stopping... I'm betting its related to the msshrui.dll error pop-up... so I tried msinfo32, which took me to Microsoft Help Center (is this right?) 
But the help center wouldn't initialize (I probably forgot to mention this but it has failed each time I've started up in safe mode). It gave me error #2147143677. 
Is there another way to get to the infomation you're looking for?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, typing msinfo32 gives you Microsoft help?

Safe mode is best for running scandisk.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

yeah, so I'm guessing it's not supposed to do that. Where is msinfo32 supposed to take me? Maybe I can find it another way.
Btw, I was actually running scandisk in safe mode before (I'm unable to log in normally without getting a fatal error), which kind of leads me to believe that whatever is causing the error with msshrui.dll (In safe mode it's the only error that I get) is causing scandisk to restart over and over too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't know of another way to get to it, that must be damaged as well. This looks like a job for Rollin' Rog


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

I found the back door... but which file in the msinfo folder is it that will be of help?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I like to take the easy way out with these things if possible. When did this problem begin?

With WinME you appear to have 3 unexplored options here: System Restore, Scanreg /restore, and Scanreg /fix

Has System Restore been tried? And if the system has only been booting in Safe Mode or the problem just began in the last 4 days, Scanreg /restore is an option, but this just corrects registry errors, not file system errors.

*edit*

I see you've tried "System Restore", tell me more about "refuses to complete". Does this occur in Safe Mode?

If so, try Scanreg /restore

In WinME you can do this from Start > Run, you will be prompted to choose a recent registry. If you see one that just predates the problem in the four options available, choose that and be prepared for a restart.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I pm'd Rog, let's see if he has some ideas.


Oops, I see he's already posted. Thanks, Rog


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

The problems started about five days ago and the same thing happened once before but *miraculously* cured itself. 
I've already tried system restore, but something is stopping it from completely restoring the system. I haven't tried the other two though.
...
Let me give scanreg/restore a try. I'll let you know in a minute if it works.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

rollin' rog dont want to hijack here but would like to know more about you suggestions - can you give me a link to study.


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

oh yeah!... guess who's computer just booted up normally...  
thank you so much all of you. The scanreg/restore did it. that must have been the problem all along because it wouldn't even open. Instead it came up with an error message that said windows would fix the registry if I closed my computer.
I will go add that to my list of things to do if my computer ever decides to go nuts again.
thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Now, why didn't I think of that 




I think I've been working on way too difficult problems lately


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

oh well i need to go and have a study on that - glad its fixed


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Out of curiosity, does msinfo32 work correctly now?


----------



## blue011 (Jul 6, 2004)

yes. it still takes me into microsoft help and support, but now, with help loading properly, it shows my system summary. 
Before this the help page would only load far enough so I could see the very top tool bar, so I couldn't tell what was missing or where it was trying to go. 
Speaking of... I should probably go back and check some of the other things that were acting up, just to make sure. 
thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it is supposed to show the system summary.


----------

